# Alohas from Kauai, Hawaii!



## KevinKauai (May 11, 2005)

I've been around various music Forums for about 1 1/2 years now. I do music as a one-man composer/performer/producer (like a lot of other people) from my base on the Garden Isle of Kaua`i here in Hawai`i. (Just for the record, I'm a relative new emigre to the Aloha State, coming here since 1991 on extended holidays and began living here fulltime in June 2002.)

With all the brohaha going on at the NorthernSounds Forum, I figured that there might be a mass migration of folks who, like me, want to get out of political silliness and stick with the topic: making music and communicating on how to do it better.

Don't feel any obligation to add welcoming notes to this intro -- I'm sure I'll recognize the folks that I know from other Forums and I'll get to know others through our ordinary Forum interaction.

For me, there's always plenty to learn in sequencer/sampler-land and that's what I'm here for.

Cheers! KevinKauai (Kevin Fletcher Tweedy)


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 11, 2005)

KevinKauai said:


> Don't feel any obligation to add welcoming notes to this intro



psh whatever...welcome man, hope there are many more migrating like you! :D


----------



## Lex (May 11, 2005)

Welcome...

Tell us a bit more about living as a composer in Hawaii..
Sounds so cool....

aLex


----------



## lux (May 11, 2005)

Ciao Kevin

Luca


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 11, 2005)

Ey Kevin,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 11, 2005)

Welcome Kevin - enjoy yourself here and see you around then.


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 11, 2005)

Welcome onboard Kevin - the music preview on your website didn't work for me btw


----------



## KevinKauai (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice thoughts, folks.

"What's it like living as a composer in Hawaii?" Hmmmmmm. I began living on the Garden Isle of Kauai (the oldest by 3 million years) fulltime in June 2002, after having spent relatively long periods here quite frequently from 1991 on. Most of 2000 and 2001 were dedicated to two circuits of the globe (9 months and 6 months, respectively) after which I returned to one of my _other_favorite places on the planet -- north Lake Tahoe (on the California/Nevada border at 6200 feet elevation, overlooking a pristine lake which is 1680 feet deep!). After a complete year there, I decided it was time to be in Kauai. When I arrived here, I re-energized my music-making with new gear and got into the world of software sequencers and samples. I don't think that I could live anywhere else on the planet at the current time. The location sometimes presents challenges, but with high-speed Internet most of the material with which I need to coordinate comes in that wonderful "pipe" (and, for the most part, goes out that way, too).

The links to my "Preview" page should now work (if I've manipulated my Profile correctly).

Again, thanks for the welcome. In these unusual times, it's good to interact with your peers and fellow creative folk in a silly-free enviroment!

mahalos! KevinKauai


----------



## synergy543 (May 11, 2005)

Welcome aboard Kevin! 

Kauai is may favorite island to visit. What a dream location!


----------



## Jackull (May 11, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

ALOHA! 
I'm going to Hawaii (Maui then Oahu) on July for a holiday. Let's see if migrating there is an option after seeing what its like listening to the beeze & waves of the ocean. Sounds like a nice place to chill out, make music & enjoy life, well hopefully making enough $$$ to upgrade the gears too.

JACKuLL


----------



## Edgen (May 11, 2005)

*napoleon dynamite's voice*.... Living in Hawaii.... Luckkkeee.

welcome to the forum. You know that when i fly out there I expect free room and board right?  

/j


----------

